# Drain plug



## Bayfisher (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Still working on my Valco, getting closer. 
Looking for some advice on my drain plug. Looks like it was filled in by previous owner. I have used the boat with no issues or leaks. Can I drill it out and install a rubber compression type stopper ?

Thanks.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 17, 2017)

yes - it is possible to drill out the existing plug hole and use the expanding rubber plug. (IF you can find one that fits).



or you can replace the whole thing with a new brass assembly in the floor. whichever you prefer.





.


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks like you could, I would.
Tim


----------



## Bayfisher (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply guys. You know there's always something that makes you nervous about drilling holes in yer boat ! :shock: 

Will get er done.

Tim


----------



## Johnny (Oct 17, 2017)

Bay - after 50 or so years and several boats,
drilling new holes don't bother you much any more.

it is the unexpected "pop out" of a rubber plug
and water rushing in is what really raises the pucker factor.

happy boating !!


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 17, 2017)

Is there any benefit to putting the plug in the floor is it could be installed in the transom?

Seems like it would be impossible to drain water while underway with it in the floor.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 17, 2017)

the Garboard deck drain is to prevent the accumulation of water in the boat
while on the trailer during storage.
the older boats have a scoop on the underside of the hull that sets up the Venturi Siphon
if the plug is removed while the boat is underway - thus sucking out any water.
for newer boats that uses the aftermarket Garboard Drain, there is little to no
Venturi effect - - - this is where your electric bilge pump comes into play.



Older aluminum boats have the factory installed "scoop" for the drain system.



if you wanted to keep the drain in the bottom of the transom, then you must build
a new drain tube designed for the rubber plug so it will drain while the boat is underway.
but this will allow water to drain through gravity - not siphon. So the correct speed is a factor.


but this system is very inconvenient if not impossible to use while underway is that the
rubber plug is on the OUTSIDE of the boat . . . unless you have Orangutan arms,
it is very hard (and dangerous) to use this setup to drain water while under way ..... thus, the electric bilge pump.

and while on the topic of drain plugs . . . everything in the world has its pros and cons.
things that go on a boat is no exception. the twist-type stopper is for a boat drain.
the "flip style" plug should be reserved for champagne bottles,
bait tanks, beer coolers, kiddy pools, etc. not for a boat's main drain system.
this is highly debatable and strictly your choice..... *"your boat = your call".*


.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 17, 2017)

I would try to drill it out & run a pipe tap thru it. Then it is back to square 1.


----------



## Bayfisher (Oct 25, 2017)

Think I will just leave it . I cover the boat. Have a bilge pump. Even with drain plug there's still always a tiny amount of water sitting in the back. Wet vac it out. I'm in San Diego so doesn't take long to dry it out.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 25, 2017)

FYI - There's some great info in this post here for repairing or replacing or making a new drain hole/plug into a tin skiff: https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42110


----------



## Bayfisher (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks again folks for all the info. 

Tim


----------

